# Problème avec REMOTE



## corloane (13 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour! 
Avec Mac OSX 10.4.11 et iphone 3GS

Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe mais quand je recopie le code dans mon itunes, ça se met à chercher avec "Vérification du code de la télécommande" pour ne rien donner...
Rageant d'autant plus que je sens que je suis près du but 

Un peu d'aide ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2009)

tu as ouvert les ports sur le fire-wall?


----------



## corloane (13 Juillet 2009)

Merci, mais j'a beau chercher je ne trouve pas le tableau de ta copie d'écran...


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2009)

preferences systeme du mac puis securite et enfin coupe feu  (sous leopard) je sais plus si sous tiger c'est au même endroit


----------



## corloane (13 Juillet 2009)

Non, sur le Tigre le coupe feu ne se cache pas là...


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2009)

va voir dans Préférences système -> Partage -> Coupe Feu


----------



## corloane (13 Juillet 2009)

J'ai coché et ça marche. Merci l'ami 

(toujours impressionné par la réactivité de la communauté Mac, rien que pour ça...)


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2009)

Mais de rien


----------



## lokko (14 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un problème pour ajouter la bibliothèque itunes à la remote apple. En effet, la remote demande après connexion de l'iphone à l'ordinateur, de rentrer un code mais celui ci ne s'affiche nul part dans les options du iphone. Je ne sais peux etre pas bien où je dois la saisir...

Merci pour votre aide..


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juillet 2009)

- Tu ne saisis rien sur l'iphone... c'est lui qui va t'attribuer un numéro lorsque tu lances remote
 - Ce numéro il te faut le saisir sur ton mac 

As-tu bien installé remote helper sur ton mac via le site de remote?


----------



## lokko (14 Juillet 2009)

Je sais que c'est la remote qui me donne le code mais je ne sais pas où le saisir dans itunes car rien n'indique la présence e la remote ou du mot de passe à entrer...


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juillet 2009)

il faut que ton iphone soit connecté a itunes via le cable sous appareil tu verras un onglet telecommande il me semble de mémoire tu vas dessus et tu saisis le code


----------



## lokko (14 Juillet 2009)

J ai lu sur plusieurs forums que l onglEt télé ommande doit s afficher mais justement elle ne s affiche pas!je me demande si c un problème du au mac (10.4.11) ou autre chose pourtant j ai active le partage des fichiers ainsi que la recherche de télécommande...


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juillet 2009)

tu as bien en plus de l'appli sur l'iphone installer l'appli remote helper sur ton mac?


----------



## lokko (14 Juillet 2009)

Non..Je n'ai pas remote helper... Où puis-je le trouver?


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Juillet 2009)

le lien se trouve sur l'app store là ou  via itunes tu as acheter l'appli...  je te le communique tu gagneras du temps...  oups je confond remote et rowmote  

remote ne permet que de piloter itunes  et rowmote permet de piloter le mac, le lecteur dvd itunes  pour rowmote helper c'est là http://rowmote.com/Rowmote/Rowmote.html


----------



## lokko (14 Juillet 2009)

Okay! J'ai télécharger rowmote+rowmote helper. Je suis connectée sur le réseau neuf wifi (borne) car problème de connection avec ma box et rowmote me détecte tjs pas pourtant rowmote helper est ouvert !!!!


----------



## kaos (28 Août 2009)

bouhhhh


je vais craquer là , j'utilisais beaucoup remote mais depuis quelques temps impossible de se connecter , j'ai donc enlever l'app puis j'ai téléchargé de nouveau le logiciel mais je ne sais plus comment on fait niveau wifi ...

De plus lorsque je veux ajouter ma bibliotheque , je tape le numéro dans itunes et j'ai le bruit "blow" et les numéros que j'ai tapé disparaissent et rien ne se passe ...

Sur mon ordinateur lorsque je tape dans safari http://im.local:5010 j'arrive bien dans la version de pilotage remote mais je ne peux pas acceder a ça sur mon iphone , safari me le refuse ?

Je patauge un peu là et je sais plus quoi faire ;(


----------



## Nicolas_D (31 Août 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> le lien se trouve sur l'app store là ou  via itunes tu as acheter l'appli...  je te le communique tu gagneras du temps...  oups je confond remote et rowmote
> 
> remote ne permet que de piloter itunes  et rowmote permet de piloter le mac, le lecteur dvd itunes  pour rowmote helper c'est là http://rowmote.com/Rowmote/Rowmote.html



Oui je pense que Lokko veut juste accéder à sa bibliothèque iTunes depuis son iPhone.

@ Lokko : Après avoir installer Remote sur ton iPhone, il faut que tu ouvres cette application et l'application iTunes. Dans les _Préférences iTunes_ va sur l'onglet _Appareils_ et coche _Rechercher les télécommandes iPhone et iPod Touch_. Normalement une fenêtre s'ouvre et te demande de rentrer le code (à 4 chiffres) généré par l'app Remote de ton iPhone. Et c'est tout !
Si ça ne fonctionne pas alors tu dois avoir un blocage avec le pare-feu et dans ce cas regarde plus dans ce fil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------




kaos a dit:


> je vais craquer là , j'utilisais beaucoup remote mais depuis quelques temps impossible de se connecter , j'ai donc enlever l'app puis j'ai téléchargé de nouveau le logiciel mais je ne sais plus comment on fait niveau wifi ...



Hum... c'est bizarre ce qui t'arrive. As-tu essayer de _Supprimer toutes les télécommandes_ dans les_ Préférences iTunes_ avant de recommencer à entrer le code d'autorisation ?

Normalement au niveau du wifi tu n'as rien à faire. Si ton mac et ton iPhone sont reliés au même réseau, il ne devrait pas avoir de soucis.


----------



## kaos (31 Août 2009)

Je vais me re pencher là dessus un de ces quatre et au calme :rose:


----------



## Dilo2b (30 Novembre 2010)

cette application est une vrai M...de !!!!!!!!!!!!

Voila au moins 2h que j'essai de la configuré et rien a faire pas moyen qu'elle ce connecte
Je n'arrive pas à contrôler le moindre truc pourtant j'ai bien  installer Rowmote Helper 3.2 et puis de toute façon il n'y a pas d'autre version de dispo et sur mon iPhone j'ai mis Rowmote Pro tu parle d'un truc a la con.

Bref et tout les commentaires qui disais (ouais trop facile a configuré bande de geek qui sont).

Bref 4,99 l'appli ça me fait un peul mal, de lâché l'affaire alors je vous en supplie si quelqu'un à une astuce pour contrôler mon iMac depuis mon canapé via cette appli merci de me donner la réponse


----------

